# New addition



## Wade E (Jun 11, 2009)

Heres my new addition to my wine/beer making room. It was a joint crime as my wife wanted a small freezer to buy meats in bigger bulk which I also wanted to save money in my wallet and I also wanted a place to keep my beer and sparkling wine cold but she didnt want it in any of our rooms so I compromised (or so she thinks) and put all my empty wine bottles in the shed with the mower and used the space for this! We bought this gem for $200 as it is all dented up in the front as it was a display model and never plugged in but it normally sells for $1399! It is a few years old and that model is now discontinued and replaced with dble doors because of its size, 36" wide!


----------



## WildSeedGrrrl (Jun 17, 2009)

NIce. I was considering taking the shelves out of the fridge in my kitchen, since it only houses eggs, butter, soy milk, leftovers and yeast. Fortunately (or unfortunately, depending on who you ask) I was talked out of it. Something about me "going overboard and needing to be stopped for my own good" came into the conversation. 

I guess I'll have to buy a house at some point and have at it. I did compromise and instead bought the equipment needed to round out beer making. I have the carboys and the primaries, just not a brew pot and wort chiller. Not sure what my first kit beer will be though.


----------



## arcticsid (Jun 17, 2009)

WSG, you may have went overboard but your still swimming next to the boat.
I used to deliver appliances for Sears and seen alot of those dented scratched appliances go for pennies on the dollar, and alot of times there going to be squeezed in a whole and the superficial damage ain't seen no how.
Thats a swell addition to your collection Wade! Good score. No question it is already being put to great use.
Troy


----------



## Wade E (Jun 17, 2009)

I just got 2 big side jobs for myself and that will get me all caught backup on bills and plenty extra to play around with and will get 2 more cornies and probably SS brew pot and use the smaller or my strike in water. Guess im going to have to build a brew sculpture soon! I have some nice extruded aluminum that I will make it out of and keep it outside, maybe even mount it to the nack side of the house which is all concrete so it wont be inside the house where tll just be in the way and bolted to the house so no one can steal it.


----------



## smurfe (Jun 18, 2009)

Fantastic pick up. I need to find another fridge or freezer myself for the brew house. Hope I can find a deal like that.


----------

